# Arapaho Purchase



## mikeymay (Sep 8, 2014)

We have decided to make our first MH purchase an Arapaho and wondered if anyone out there has some advice around what to look out for and possibly avoid!

The 2008-10 models are of interest to us and we would prefer an auto over a manual.

Thanks


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Organplayer*

A while back I became interested in the Arapaho until after a lot of searching around found the payload at approx. 250 kgs, gross weight shown at 3500kg. Obviously a much higher payload could be obtained at a gross weight of 3650 or higher, but being over 70yrs of ageI was stymied. A lovely van though.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bought a 2007 over two years ago and am well pleased, can't comment on the auto version as I have 3 litre 6 speed manual with an average 23mpg.

As with any motorhome a current habitation check is advisable, pay particular interest around windows, a known issue at times with AT.
Check all roof vents open smoothly, the Remis Vario vent mechs can be troublesome and expensive to replace. The Arapaho is a big unit, so check your licence covers you. They drive really well as the Tag Axle gives added stability, but be aware of the tail swing from the rear when turning. Have also read about reverse gear issues, had no issues myself, but try it out up a slight incline on your test drive.

Terry


----------



## mikeymay (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks All

Have seen a 59/2010 vehicle and had an offer accepted.

I am going to get the AA to do a motorhome inspection on it, but I believe the last service had a habitation check so would I need to get another one done?

The vehicle is an auto SE model with a few more bells and whistles but is there anything else I should look out for?


Thanks
Michael


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

If it's had a recent habitation service then I see no point in getting another one.The main thing to look for is damp and if the service has been done properly there should be a print out with all damp readings on.

As the van is 5 years old bear in mind that the tyres will need replacing soon.Also if it has a belt driven cam that will have to be changed as well,although I think yours may be a chain?

Apart from that make sure that all the internal appliances(tv/radio,fridge,boiler,heating,hob and oven)work correctly and are demonstrated properly at the handover.Open and close all the doors,cupboards and lockers,windows,blinds/flyscreens and check for operation.

A good piece of advice from someone on here is to have a few nights in the van near the dealers and give it a good going over especially if you are a long way from them,then it's an easy job to take it in for remedial work.

I would also load it up in full touring trim with fuel,water and all accessories and take it to a weighbridge as some of the Autotrail models are notoriously tight on payload.

There are not many motorhomes that are completely trouble free,if yours is then you will be one of a fortunate few so don't worry too much if there are problems.That is why the choice of dealer is very important as you want one that will fix any issues.


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

It depends who did the habitation check.
A friend recently bought a motorhome (not an AutoTrail) that had had a recent habitation check, only to find that it had a slight damp problem. In that case, it was done by the supplying dealer.

Even if it is supplied by a main dealer, I would get any second hand motor home checked independently by someone not connected with its sale.... well worth the hundred quid or so that it will cost you.

Mike.


----------

